# Bulova Restored



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I received this 'beater' a few weeks back after having won it for a few dollars on the 'bay.

While the movement and dial were is good shape the case and crystal were not.

So, off went the case to my watch man for a make over.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I couldnt wait to get the movement back into the newly replated case and here is the result...




























With a new strap I am well pleased with the result...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That looks great. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well 'm not sure I like it BUT I think it's fantastic that there are people like you who are prepared to spend the time and money restoring these things. How many old watches like this just get thrown away I wonder.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks like it was worth all the effort, it's great to see the before and after shots..


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice to see someone put the effort in as it looks a totally different beast to before


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

I'm not usually a fan of gold watches although that looks fantastic. Well done for giving it a new life :thumbsup:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

wow :jawdrop: what a fantastic job.looks like a brand new watch.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

That's the same watch ?! :notworthy:


----------



## newboy (Nov 9, 2009)

Stunning,can't believe that's the same watch.Well worth the effort.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Fantastic !!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Amazing, what a difference.

nice one mate

Andy


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, she's a real looker


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks Fantastic , what a transformation :thumbsup:

Andy


----------

